# [DUP] [solved]pam-login blockt shadow / shadow blockt pam-l.

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab ein kleines Problem seit dem emerge -vu world und zwar blocken sich pam-login und shadow gegenseitig.

Egal ob ich emerge -C shadow && emerge pam-login && emerge shadow oder umgekehrt sie lassen sich nicht installieren.

Desweiteren kommt seit dem Update auch eine Meldung beim wechsel zu root!

```
user@gentoo ~ $ su

Password:

configuration error - unknown item 'GETPASS_ASTERISKS' (notify administrator)

gentoo user #

```

```

gentoo ~ # emerge -pv pam-login

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  USE="nls -livecd -skey" 1,217 kB

Total size of downloads: 1,217 kB

gentoo ~ #

```

Nach einem emerge -C shadow siehts dann so aus:

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -pv pam-login

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.16)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.16  USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  USE="nls -livecd -skey" 1,217 kB

Total size of downloads: 1,217 kB

gentoo ~ #                                      
```

Jemand eine Idee wie ich pam-login installieren kann?

*edit - Think4UrS11* Titel auf solved und gelockt.

----------

## kurt

hallo,

du bist vermutlich nummer 5, viel glück

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468629.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467011.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467431.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468487.html

gruss

kurt

----------

## spielc

Bez. PAM/shadow: http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/articles/2006/06/01/refreshing-the-pam-login-and-shadow-problem

Bez. su Problem: es gibt ein conffile das glaub ich /etc/login heisst (bin mir nimmer ganz sicher und bin grad nicht im windows) da suchst nach GETPASS_ASTERISKS und kommentierst einfach die ganze zeile aus

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe das selbe Problem und dummerweise ist bei mir das pam-login nicht mehr drauf. Wenn ich einen anderen login benutzen kann stört mich das nicht sonderlich. Tinylogin kann ich installieren aber ich muss jetzt wissen ob ein emerge reicht oder ob man da noch was machen muss.

----------

## energyman76b

unmerge pam-login, emerge shadow

das ist alles.

Wo ist das problem? pam-login war eine Notlösung, die nun nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Also weg damit.

War schon vor Monaten Thema.

----------

## schmidicom

Das Problem?

Ich komm nicht mehr ins System ohne dieses pam-login. Habe nun Tinylogin installiert und es geht wieder nur kommen jetzt diverse Fehlermeldungen beim einloggen:

```
configuration error - unknow item 'FAILLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknow item 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknow item 'MOTD_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknow item 'FTMP_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknow item 'ENV_ROOTPATH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknow item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknow item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)
```

ohne tinylogin kann ich zwar root eingeben jedoch passiert da nicht viel, um genau zu sein nichts.

----------

## Finswimmer

etc-update --> nächstes Mal bitte Forensuche

Tobi

----------

## schmidicom

Habe Tinylogin rausgeworfen shadow nochmals installiert und etc-update ausgeführt. Hat zwar geklappt wenn gleich ich mir nicht ganz im klaren bin warum aber was soll's.

Aber Danke für die schnelle Hilfe

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann noch bitte ein Solved in den Titel.

----------

## schmidicom

Ist nich mein Thread deshalb kann ich das nicht sonst hätte ich es schon gemacht.   :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

dann mach ich das mal  :Smile: 

locked; Weitergehende Verweise siehe auch zweiter Post im Thread.

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> locked

 

Jetzt wirklich, habs gelockt.  :Wink: 

----------

